# I Made Bubble Hash for the First and Second Times...



## HotelCalifornia420 (Sep 30, 2015)

I made Bubble Hash for the first and second times earlier this week.  I'm not sure what to think of the results.

The first time I used trim and popcorn buds from 2 medium-size Satori plants.  And I got about a teaspoon of hash combined from all bags less than 160 microns.

The second time I used trim and popcorn buds from 2 medium-size Sugar Punch plants.  And I got about 3 teaspoons of hash combined from all bags less than 160 microns.

I followed Subcool's ice-water extraction method as closely as I could, except I used cheap knock-off bubble bags (not the original, expensive Bubble Bags).  I ran each batch only once through the process.

Should I view my results as disappointing?  

I read that Sativas have smaller trichomes and therefore don't yield lots of hash like some indicas do.  Is this true?

Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2015)

Ya know you ask really good questions. I have never made hash yet, i am ready to learn though.

What i wanted to add was I don't think you can go by sativa or indica for the size of the trichomes. It is so fun to take my loupe out in the garden and look at them. Trichomes come in all sizes. Usually satori has big ones. But i have sativas outside with big and smaller. I am only growing 2 indicas and I will look and see if there is a difference. fun thought.
I don't know the difference in good bags or not. BUT 5 teaspoons of hash seems like A LOT to me. Consider how much you sprinkle on a joint or even just a hit of it.. 
Keep learning and teach me how to do it.
Hash mojo.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 1, 2015)

HotelCalifornia420 said:


> I made Bubble Hash for the first and second times earlier this week.  I'm not sure what to think of the results.
> 
> The first time I used trim and popcorn buds from 2 medium-size Satori plants.  And I got about a teaspoon of hash combined from all bags less than 160 microns.
> 
> ...



unfortunately you gave up too soon---it is impossible to extract all the bubble in only 1 run---depending on the amount of material you are running, its quality, consistency, and volume will all dictate how many times you should run it---some run the same material 5 times to extract the bubble---if you were to give me some more details of what you are dealing with i would be more than happy to help you increase your yields


----------



## Bios (Oct 1, 2015)

I just made bubble for my first time the other day too. It was a lot of fun. Still a lot of contaminates in the actual hash though. I Checked my finAl product w digi microscope. 
I see some peoples pictures on Google and it just blows my mind how there is little to no contamination. ( small pieces of black marerial, random white things.
anyway I mixed mine by hand for a timed 15 mins. Got about two tablespoons, uSed quite a bit of material. 
After that I plopped it on pressing screen, shortly after that I microplaned it onto a peice of cardboard to dry to less then 5%. Did the micro planing w the 70 and 25 microns. 
So now to reduce it once again I'm going to try out the rosin tech on it. That should produce a full melt extract I'm hoping


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Oct 1, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> unfortunately you gave up too soon---it is impossible to extract all the bubble in only 1 run---depending on the amount of material you are running, its quality, consistency, and volume will all dictate how many times you should run it---some run the same material 5 times to extract the bubble---if you were to give me some more details of what you are dealing with i would be more than happy to help you increase your yields



So do you re-freeze the trim/buds each time, or do you make one run after another in a continuous sequence?

What sort of details?


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 2, 2015)

yes, a continuous sequence---1 after another after another until you see a change in color of the bubble---usually green---i think that is when you are actually begin stripping chlorophyll--i use dry cured premium trim consistency of what you would roll a doobie with for a nice mellow flavor---all buds are broken down---many do freeze their material before running it---i don't---crushed ice is best but any ice will do---i recommend stirring/agitating with a paint mixer attached to a drill for 5 gal bags---mix for a few minutes let it settle for a bit before you clean your bags and repeat---happy hashing


----------

